# PSE bow madness or PSE vendetta



## Deerkiller11 (Sep 9, 2011)

Im trying to decide which bow i want. Its between a PSE bow madness or a PSE Vendetta they both shoot nice just wondering what you guys think??? Any info/Reviews would be appreciated!! Thanks


----------



## jimmyo17 (Jun 7, 2011)

Dont know about the vendetta but ive heard/seen bad things out of the bow madness. Senn them derail multiple times on multiple different people. If it was me and i was stuck on these 2 bows i would go with the vendetta, but this is your decision and an expensive one. Make sure you get the one YOU want. Good luck


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

jimmyo17 said:


> Dont know about the vendetta but ive heard/seen bad things out of the bow madness. Senn them derail multiple times on multiple different people. If it was me and i was stuck on these 2 bows i would go with the vendetta, but this is your decision and an expensive one. Make sure you get the one YOU want. Good luck


 Derail??? u saying the string came off the cam?
How many is multiple?

To the OP... pick the one that fits best in your hands


----------



## Slim1213 (Jan 9, 2009)

Both very good bows in my opinion. Go with the bow that feels and shoots better for you.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## jimmyo17 (Jun 7, 2011)

sbooy42 said:


> Derail??? u saying the string came off the cam?
> How many is multiple?
> 
> To the OP... pick the one that fits best in your hands


 I guess i shouldnt have said multiple it was 2 different ones that it happened atleat 2 times on each. Yea derail meaning the string coming off the bow. I know this could be human error but from what ive seen it wasnt. Who knows though i had a mathews derail once :yikes::lol::lol:. Im not here to argue just giving my opinion/expierience. Like i said in my first post GET THE ONE YOU WANT.

EDIT: i read somewere the reason they derail so much is because the way the cam is designed, really though i dont know and dont care. I shot pse for about 5 years then there customer service went to $%!T and i quit buying them. To the OP i hope you like your bow and wish you the best of luck.


----------



## Mr Mom (Dec 21, 2009)

It was a design problem. 2009 models? 2010 and 2011 work great.


----------



## fishmark (Jan 1, 2010)

If spending the cash, try the Evo first. I like the Evo over Vendetta but both great bows.


----------



## fish_AK (Nov 10, 2009)

I have a bm xs and its awesome, imo

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bountyhunter (Oct 8, 2008)

I LOVE my bow madness, but I can't decide for you. Which one feels better? Which do you like better? Base it on you, not on what we say. I'm not familiar with the veda- whatever it is, but it would be hard to go wrong with anything PSE.


----------



## Deerkiller11 (Sep 9, 2011)

Thanks guys i found my choice and it was a bow madness i love it and cant wait to hunt with it in late bow season. Good luck to you guys for the rest of the season


----------



## trapperjb6 (Nov 1, 2011)

should of went with a mathews but i do really like pse as well im not a fan of short bace hight though but if i had to choose i would pick bowmadness over vendeta


----------

